# Wifi enabled hygrometer sensor (among other things)



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

So I was just perusing some of the stuff I read on a daily basis, and voila...

Spotter | Quirky Products



> Spotter keeps you updated on what's going on at home-from anywhere. Monitor motion, sound, light, temperature, and *humidity* all from your mobile device.


So now I wonder how sensitive the hygrometer on this thing is. If it's capable of being accurate to 1%, I'm thinking that a lot of us with big humidors, cabinets or wineadors just found a new Hygrometer.

Anyone got $50 and a hankering to see how accurate it is? Or hell, give me $50 and I'll run it through a series of tests so rigorous it'll make your head spin.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Love the idea, but fear that this would take up to much real-estate in the humidor. Some of the current hygrometers are accurate and small.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

abcritt said:


> Love the idea, but fear that this would take up to much real-estate in the humidor. Some of the current hygrometers are accurate and small.


Did you miss the part where I said BIG humidor, cabinet and/or wineador? These are big spaces. Also, your small hygrometer, while accurate, isn't smart. Can't push notifications to a phone. Can't communicate with anything but your eyeballs. :-/

On the other hand, this puck is 3"x3"x1" -- so uh, really, not that much bigger than the xykar round hygrometer I have sitting in my large humidor right now, actually.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

elricfate said:


> Did you miss the part where I said BIG humidor, cabinet and/or wineador? These are big spaces. Also, your small hygrometer, while accurate, isn't smart. Can't push notifications to a phone. Can't communicate with anything but your eyeballs. :-/
> 
> On the other hand, this puck is 3"x3"x1" -- so uh, really, not that much bigger than the xykar round hygrometer I have sitting in my large humidor right now, actually.


I obviously missed that part. My apologies. :sorry: Chill, brother. There is no need to get hasty! :bolt: Also, It is over a full inch bigger in diameter and half an inch thicker. Those are not small numbers when space is at a premium. Even in BIG humidors, there are people here that have them stuffed to the gills.

Again, I LOVE the idea and hope it plays out to be accurate and a great tool for reading humidity in humidors. Hope someone pulls the trigger on one and gives a full report on its accuracy and utility!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh no no no, don't mistake me for being annoyed. This is why text over the internet is a bummer. I was just re-stating the thought was all.

I'm not unhappy with you or what you posted at all, I just don't want it to color discussion.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

This seems like a great device and application, but IMHO we're already obsessed with the temp. and Rh, and I think this will make use more paranoid of sudden or dramatic drops when we're not home. It may be great for those that travel or are deployed, etc., and they can someone check it out. Ofcourse they would have to know how to identify the problem and to correct it (beads need spritzing, hockey puck needs more 50/50 or distilled water, power outage and wineador reset to factory settings, etc.). Maybe someone will grab one and let the rest of us know how it works.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm using a acurite aculink with a temp/humidity sensor. works great i get push alert if temp gets to hi/lo and humidity hi/lo. a little more expensive then the spotter.. if i found the spotter first i would have bought that.. (also.. the aculink humidity sensor has a calabration setting so you can calibrate like a regular hygrometer) acurite DOR com/aculink


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to buy one. Oh bother.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

I think its pretty cool! Don't know if I would get one to be able to have instant access to temp/humidity via the web though. Not interested in monitoring that close. The closest thing to this I use is a remote read temp/RH monitor designed for outdoor weather. Amazingly it's pretty accurate and matches my calibrated hygrometer/thermometer. I have it in my cooleridor that is way down in the basement. This way I can conveniently check on RH on an (ir)regular basis to see if my media needs recharged, which is very infrequently.
Nonetheless, I like this gizmo and could think of other potential uses for it.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

So here's the deal, I found out.

First off, there's no way (currently) to calibrate the sensors. 

Second off, there's no access to realtime events, only event alerts. 

This has turned me off until the firmware has been changed.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

the acu-link allows you to calibrate


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

anth.gulla said:


> the acu-link allows you to calibrate


I understand what you're saying but I wasn't asking for recommendations for a hygrometer, I was merely pointing out a new device on the market and wondering at it. While your posts are appreciated they miss the thrust of the thread.


----------



## Bdog253 (Jan 6, 2016)

*What about this?*

I know this is an old thread. But just in case anybody is still searching for something...

Wifi Humidor: Wifi Humidor Intro


----------

